# What WAX/Polish/Glaze Combo for BMW Space Grey



## darrentt (Nov 29, 2006)

Happy New Year All !

I've just purchased a BMW 3 Series M Sport in Space Grey - a mid grey colour. When the weather improves, it will require some swirl removal, but was wondering what products works best with this or similar colours. 

I have a good selection of the Menz polishes from using them on my Golf, so its more the glaze/ wax combos I'm interested in.

Any help please ???


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeffs Acrylic Kit,I used this on Ford Sea Grey and was very impressed!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always, focus on your prep, that is the key  The Menzerna polishes you use with the VW will be just fine on the BMW too, so stick with these 

Glaze - I wouldn't personally, just wipe the car down with IPA after the machine polishing and go straight to the protection stage...

And as for protection... try Collinite 476S wax for excellent durability  It'll look as good as any other wax product when your prep is right, and value for money is great. Meguiars #16 is another great option, not quite as durable but oz/£ is cheaper and it still lasts very well  If you want to spend a little more on a wax for whatever reason, then some Victoria Concours wax would be nice, or Raceglaze 55 which out of the boutique waxes is one which is also very durable


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have just got a 1 Series coupe in Space Grey, so this will be an interesting thread for me; I am looking at what I have and am torn between a few options:

Zaino system - AIO,Z2/5 etc
SV BoS or Shield
Colli 476/915
VP Artemis
Dodo SN

Obviously prep will be paramount, and that is being held up by the weather, so any advice is welcome.

Sorry to the OP if this is a bit of a hijack.....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally id go one of two ways with this..

Full prep as normal then dodojuice lime prime light and supernatural which on this and a slighlty darker grey looked absolutely awesome , this is more titanium but exaclty the same lok and wetness



















or i would go the zaino system z2pro 3 layers topped with z8 at intervals or chem guys ezcreme glaze then finished with jetseal as i did on my old dears Porky below




























Both not break the bank expensive infact a bargain for the price and supernatural you have the option of trying a panel pot to see what it looks like , you wont beat it on greys i dont think personally.


----------



## darrentt (Nov 29, 2006)

I've got some Colly 915 and Victoria Concours already, so I may give them both a go on a number of panels before I try anything else.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If you have these two already, then I would stick with them in honesty... Not that a photograph will really show you much in terms of an LSP, but here's a mid grey finished off with Victoria Concours Wax...




























Be very aware that the vast majority of the finish above comes from the prep work, and not the wax used on top - the results you see, especially in the photographs, could have been achieved with any number of the waxes and sealants I have  Different lighting from the above shots as well so any comparisons would be irrelevant...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea evoke is a nice colour aswell , always has a lovely wet look to it , lets be honest i dont personally know a better colour to detail imo.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

These mid greys are nice... but I still prefer blacks and reds, especially solid colours - the way they punish anything other than a perfect finish is what I love about them


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea nothing like a vauxhall pink.....i mean red


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Yea nothing like a vauxhall pink.....i mean red


Haven't had one in too long now... I miss the candy floss paint effect :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

yea nothing wrong with the colour of my old astra estate my mate said pmsl..

candyfloss i like it :buffer:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've always thought that Vauxhall red like this would make a great mobile 50/50 advert... been looking for a faded Volvo 850 for a while in this colour


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another vote 4 the Jeffs acrylic kit, really good on these colours, but as dave says prep is the most important stage.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

May as well add to the thread


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lets be realist here.
As long as the layer is of a clear and transparent nature any particular wax or LSP will give the same effect.
As already been pointed out it is all in the prep and polishing stage.

Your cars true colour is protected under an transparent layer. So no colour enhancer with have any effect to the lower layer.
Coloured base under lacquer.

Anything you apply on top of your clear the light has to travel through this and your clear coat to the reflective colour layer below. Then travel all the way back though these layers to the persons eyes viewing it.
Gordon.


----------

